# Metabolic Damage ? Why It Happens, How to Avoid It and How to Fix It



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Somewhere in your fitness travels (or random googling), you may have come across the topic of “metabolic damage” or it’s close relative, “starvation mode.” Perhaps both. If so, you probably felt a twinge of fear after hearing a description like this one…star???va???tion mode – noun (star-va-sh-n-mo-d): a series of metabolic, hormonal and behavioral responses to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

